# Offshore ENS 186 Direct Entry stream visa processing



## shuixiangren (Jul 18, 2020)

Hello, my application (ENS 186 Direct Entry stream) was lodged in January this year, but it is still under processing. The official website says 90% applications are processed within 5 months. I'm wondering if the Department is still processing offshore applications. If so, are there any recent grants of 186 visas to offshore applicants? Thanks in advance for your time and help!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shuixiangren said:


> Hello, my application (ENS 186 Direct Entry stream) was lodged in January this year, but it is still under processing. The official website says 90% applications are processed within 5 months. I'm wondering if the Department is still processing offshore applications. If so, are there any recent grants of 186 visas to offshore applicants? Thanks in advance for your time and help!


Ask your employer to chase up the department 
That really helps

Cheers


----------



## shuixiangren (Jul 18, 2020)

NB said:


> Ask your employer to chase up the department
> That really helps
> 
> Cheers


Thank you for the suggestion. Could you please give some details on how to chase up the department? My Visa Lawyer has written to the Department for several times, but has not received any response.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shuixiangren said:


> Thank you for the suggestion. Could you please give some details on how to chase up the department? My Visa Lawyer has written to the Department for several times, but has not received any response.


Not the visa lawyer
The company has to write directly to DHA saying that their work is suffering without you 
If they are a big company, DHA listens

Cheers


----------



## Asharma28 (Jun 26, 2020)

Does this work in case of nomination (ENS 186 DE) as well? I am waiting for my nomination for more than 10 weeks now. Also I understand after nomination I will formally apply will this additional 4-6 months?
Thanks in advance for your advice.



NB said:


> Not the visa lawyer
> The company has to write directly to DHA saying that their work is suffering without you
> If they are a big company, DHA listens
> 
> Cheers


----------



## shuixiangren (Jul 18, 2020)

NB said:


> Not the visa lawyer
> The company has to write directly to DHA saying that their work is suffering without you
> If they are a big company, DHA listens
> 
> Cheers


Will do. Thanks a lot!

BTW, I heard the Department is halting the processing of offshore visa applications due to the travel ban. Is this the case? Are there any recent grants to offshore applicants?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shuixiangren said:


> Will do. Thanks a lot!
> 
> BTW, I heard the Department is halting the processing of offshore visa applications due to the travel ban. Is this the case? Are there any recent grants to offshore applicants?


I heard of a distinguished talent applicant getting a grant

Cheers


----------



## shuixiangren (Jul 18, 2020)

NB said:


> I heard of a distinguished talent applicant getting a grant
> 
> Cheers


That's GTI-124 visa, right? How about offshore 186 visas? 
If offshore 186 processing is suspended, should I consider applying GTI-124 if I'm eligible? 
Thanks for your advice!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shuixiangren said:


> That's GTI-124 visa, right? How about offshore 186 visas?
> If offshore 186 processing is suspended, should I consider applying GTI-124 if I'm eligible?
> Thanks for your advice!


If you are eligible, you should go that route
But it’s easier said then done
They were lenient in the beginning of the program but they have really tightened up now 

Cheers


----------



## shuixiangren (Jul 18, 2020)

NB said:


> If you are eligible, you should go that route
> But it’s easier said then done
> They were lenient in the beginning of the program but they have really tightened up now
> 
> Cheers


I see. My concern is whether it is worth choosing another route at this time, since I have already waited for 186 visa for more than 6 months. Also, if I apply for 124 visa, I guess I have to pay the application fee again. Is there any way to get my 186 application fee back?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shuixiangren said:


> I see. My concern is whether it is worth choosing another route at this time, since I have already waited for 186 visa for more than 6 months. Also, if I apply for 124 visa, I guess I have to pay the application fee again. Is there any way to get my 186 application fee back?


Only 1 in 1000 chance you may get a partial refund is they have not started processing your case

Cheers


----------



## sonhcnet (Jul 2, 2020)

From DHA: "*We do not usually refund the visa application charge, even if your visa application is refused or withdrawn.* The second instalment is not payable if your visa application is refused or withdrawn before the second instalment is paid.​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​"

For GTI-124: You need submit an EOI first (free of charge). It is worth trying as a backup option.


----------



## garryheaney (May 23, 2018)

quick question about a 186 DE visa - Is this a points based visa, are you claiming points which would trigger employment verification with the DHA?


----------



## Marple1102 (Jan 7, 2019)

Did you get a 186 with a company you’re already working for or did you find someone to sponsor you? I know it will be hard to find a company to sponsor me, even when it gets to be a year out from COVID, but I am trying my best to not lose hope!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

garryheaney said:


> quick question about a 186 DE visa - Is this a points based visa, are you claiming points which would trigger employment verification with the DHA?


It’s not points based
DHA will process the application and if they find anything fishy, they may investigate further 

Cheers


----------



## garryheaney (May 23, 2018)

NB said:


> It’s not points based
> DHA will process the application and if they find anything fishy, they may investigate further
> 
> Cheers


yeah that is fine I just wasnt sure if it claiming points through the Vetassess skills assessment. Do you know if the employment verification can be your current sponsor and all your past or do they just select the one which looks less water tight than the rest or if they are satisfied they all have the correct amount of evidence then they dont check?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

garryheaney said:


> yeah that is fine I just wasnt sure if it claiming points through the Vetassess skills assessment. Do you know if the employment verification can be your current sponsor and all your past or do they just select the one which looks less water tight than the rest or if they are satisfied they all have the correct amount of evidence then they dont check?


They verify only if they have doubts
Which employment they will verify is hard to predict

Cheers


----------



## shuixiangren (Jul 18, 2020)

NB said:


> If you are eligible, you should go that route
> But it’s easier said then done
> They were lenient in the beginning of the program but they have really tightened up now
> 
> Cheers


Is it legal to have two visa applications (186 and 124) under processing at the Department?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shuixiangren said:


> Is it legal to have two visa applications (186 and 124) under processing at the Department?


You can have as many applications you want under processing simultaneously 
Just remember that everytime a new visa is issued, all previous visas will stand cancelled

Cheers


----------



## safe for better life (Nov 23, 2019)

From 7 News forecast on the International travel ban:

But the budget forecast relies on the travel ban ending by the start of 2021.

The economic outlook, delivered by Frydenberg and Finance Minister Mathias Cormann, assumes travel restrictions are lifted between* January 1 and June 30, 2021.*


----------



## colombien (Jul 22, 2020)

NB said:


> Not the visa lawyer
> The company has to write directly to DHA saying that their work is suffering without you
> If they are a big company, DHA listens
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the suggestion. Could you please provide more details? In my opinion, from your explanation it seems to be a letter stating an urgent need; in other words stating that the delayed entry of an applicant would affect an Australian person(-s). Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## colombien (Jul 22, 2020)

shuixiangren said:


> Will do. Thanks a lot!


May I ask you whether you went this way or simply submitted an application for GTI-124?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

colombien said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. Could you please provide more details? In my opinion, from your explanation it seems to be a letter stating an urgent need; in other words stating that the delayed entry of an applicant would affect an Australian person(-s). Please correct me if I am wrong.


That’s correct 

Cheers


----------

